

You’re Either Venture-Backed or a Lifestyle Business: The Big Lie - slackpad
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140306060619-7298-you-re-either-venture-backed-or-a-lifestyle-business-the-big-lie

======
StefanKarpinski
Am I the only one who thinks that "lifestyle business" doesn't sound demeaning
at all? IMO, calling it that makes it sound more appealing, not less.

